# New Zealand Snow Tours - Discount to Snowboarding Forum Customers



## Haka Tours (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

It is getting heaps colder here in New Zealand and winter is fast approaching!

We operate New Zealand's best snow tour where we ride 6 of the best mountains New Zealand has to offer over 7 days. We have been running them for a few years now and we get some awesome feedback and stoked customers.

Our tours start from $1,799 NZD ($1,352 AUD, $1,422 UDS) and includes: 6 nights accommodation, 6 x all access lift passes, transport and transfers, experienced tour manager, breakfast. You can add brand new hire gear for the week for $100 NZD / $71 USD.

The only elements not included are your flights to Christchurch, New Zealand as well as your lunch and dinner.

Tours start late June and end early October.

You can read more info about the trip here:

http://www.hakatours.com/haka-tours/snow-tours/7-day-south-island-snow-safari

As a special offer to everyone who is a member of the site, we can pass you a 10% discount. Just e-mail us before booking.

Cheers - Ryan
Haka Tours
New Zealand Adventure Tours and Travel, Discounted Activities and Guided NZ Snow Holidays - Haka Tours


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

If only I had the money


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, this is a pretty damn fine offer to members.

I did a little research and these guys seem very legit. I am going to sticky this in the locations section so it doesn't slip away. A great offer for those in the Northern Hemi who are thinking about hitting up the Southern Hemi for some summer (at least where they come from) shredding.


----------



## Haka Tours (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers mate for adding to the locations section - that's awesome! Ryan


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

ive always wanted to travel but im a broke ass college student. i dont think its gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

im a broke ass college student and i just snowboarded in india for 3 months, save some cash boi


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

India.... Now there is an undiscovered adventure. I saw a doco on that .... Lots of Powder, HUGE mountains and hardly anyone there.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Cavman said:


> India.... Now there is an undiscovered adventure. I saw a doco on that .... Lots of Powder, HUGE mountains and hardly anyone there.


yeppp

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/trip-reports/26446-tr-indian-propaganda.html


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Me and my mates did a NZ trip last year because it costs us Aussies about the same to fly to NZ, hire a car and board there than it does to spend a week at the catastrophically overpriced Australian resorts. 

Ive boarded in Australia, Japan and NZ now and they are all fairly unique experiences. The resorts in NZ are quite small and their lifts suck (slow as hell and old) and can have epic lines at times (I went to Cardrona, Remarks and Coronet). But given how huge their mountain ranges are, if you are game for it then i've got a feeling their backcountry and heli boarding tours would be pretty epic.

I will go back to NZ one day, probably not this year but the scenery there is so utterly spectacular that almost sells it on its own. The people there are awesome in a wacky kind of way as well. Kiwi humour is something us Aussies appreciate but Americans sometimes don't, which just makes it funnier imo.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

PM Sent.

Definitely interested.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, this looks good, and I'm from NZ.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Deposit paid for 8/7 tour. Thanks killclimbz for stickying this thread!


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

going 8/7 too ,, for some reason that was cheapest airfare(for 8/7 tour) that i researched from air new zealand


----------



## McLovin' (Mar 30, 2010)

Just booked a week in Queenstown in mid July, can't wait! The Remarkables look fkn awsome. Hurleys of queenstown have a "7 nights pay for just 6" deal so a mate and I split $960AUD for what looks like a sic room w/ balcony and mountain views. Didnt know India was a good spot but hey that might just be wierd enough to work! Next year...


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Leaving tomorrow night for the 8/7 - 8/13 tour. I'll post pics and video as time allows. Sooooo stoked!


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

In route, i hate long flights.. So boring lol! But the excitement is worth it, however coming home will suck haha


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sooooo 
How was it guys?


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

awesome time! we had a group of 12 of us. A good group which made the trip. Me and Jim were the only usa guys there. Jim's a good guy. We had a blast, the snowboarding was incredable! good weather, and the tour company we used was probably the best in NZ! Our Guide Steve was a trip for sure. Will go again for sure. I've been to Chile, and had more fun in NZ, and it was less expensive as well. Def recommend to anyone! And NZ is an awesome country!!


----------



## gowman (Jan 24, 2011)

*Nice offer*

I'm coming to NZ for a month in August and found this forum on back of it as planning a boarding trip as part of the holiday but have no idea how to go about it. Your tours look great so definitely interested.


----------



## Haka Tours (Apr 12, 2010)

*2011 season*

Hey all

Just to let you know that our NZ Snow Safari dates for 2011 are:

30 June, 8 July, 16 July, 24 July, 
1 August, 9 August, 17 August, 25 August,
2 September, 10 September, 18 September, 26 September

And we're starting to get queries and bookings so the countdown to the snow season has definitely begun!

Downloadable PDF about the tour - http://www.hakatours.com/images/7-day-South-Island-Snow-Safari-tour-2011.pdf
Actual tour page on our website - 7 Day South Island Snow Safari Tour
Facebook page - Haka Tours on Facebook

To receive your discount, just email us at [email protected] and we'll hook you up.

Cheers!

El, Haka Tours


----------

